# A Public Service Announcement



## Dreald (Aug 30, 2012)

http://www.goingyourownway.com/mgtow-quick-hits/super-bads-redpill-1404/


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Really......go away


----------



## Dreald (Aug 30, 2012)

over20 said:


> Really......go away


And why would that be? Because it challenges what you think is true or should be?

Shaming tactics....quite customary but so unoriginal.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

In general...
This is the truth.

Why Men Don't Want To Get Married - YouTube


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Men not marrying? How deep does "the problem" go? - YouTube


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dreald said:


> And why would that be? Because it challenges what you think is true or should be?
> 
> Shaming tactics....quite customary but so unoriginal.


I hope I am wrong...you just remind me of RED PILL that was banned a while ago
.if you read my previous posts you would learn that I am pro male


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

tom67 said:


> In general...
> This is the truth.
> 
> Why Men Don't Want To Get Married - YouTube


I listened to it. I agree with you. It breaks my heart.


----------



## Dreald (Aug 30, 2012)

over20 said:


> I hope I am wrong...you just remind me of RED PILL that was banned a while ago
> .if you read my previous posts you would learn that I am pro male


No, not RED PILL and my apologies if you also believe in equality for men as well. 

Unfortunately there are far fewer people who are in favor of the above versus ensuring men are 'punished' for how women FEEL.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I do...I am sorry...I do not believe in male bashing.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Friend, I want to warn you , females on this forum will not like this video at all.....there might be a lot of backlash.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

over20 said:


> Really......go away


No offence, but it was posted in the men's forum... If it's not your cup of tea, simply ignoring it might be in order.

C


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

But I did explain myself....I did presume that he might be someone else who was recently banned....I apologize

Most of my posts are always very pro male........


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

And I'm just saying... Any females that come into a forum called "The Men's Clubhouse" and get offended about something posted in there probably should just stay out of that particular thread. Personally, I didn't see much of value in the posting, but it wasn't anything revolutionary, either.

And the poster joined almost 2 years ago... So I doubt he's a clone of someone else.

C


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Look out! It's a Nice Guy! DESTROY HIM!!11! - YouTube

Another good one.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

tom67 said:


> In general...
> This is the truth.
> 
> Why Men Don't Want To Get Married - YouTube





tom67 said:


> Men not marrying? How deep does "the problem" go? - YouTube


Ugh, not again????

If men don't want to get married, fine! Don't get married!

How deep does the problem go? Not very.

Should we be concerned? Why? Why should we be concerned that some men don't want to get married? Why should we be concerned that some women don't want to get married? Who the hell cares?

Don't want kids, fine don't have them. Don't want a wife? Fine don't get one.

Really, what is the point of sounding this alarm? Are you suggesting men are going to take their toys (meaning sperm) and go away? Doubt that very highly...


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I am sorry....he , and that is my own fault, reminded me of Red Pill, I do support the video. I should not have judged so... I am one of the only women here on TAM that does stand up for Father and Husband's rights. I am sorry to offend Pbear....I am sorry.....and to you OP


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Ugh, not again????
> 
> If men don't want to get married, fine! Don't get married!
> 
> ...


It is what it is.
Just sayin.
Oh and this is a WOMAN who gets it.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

A Voice for Men – Humanist Counter-Theory in the Age of Misandry


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Guess this is PSA for men who need it. I have been married for nearly 20 years and do not feel a slave to anyone. I love my wife and sons, my Ohana.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

tom67 said:


> It is what it is.
> Just sayin.
> Oh and this is a WOMAN who gets it.


No she's not. We voted and decided to take her vagina away. Check! It's gone man! Instead you'll find a great waste land of used to be potential. Now...nothing....


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

over20 said:


> I am sorry....he , and that is my own fault, reminded me of Red Pill, I do support the video. I should not have judged so... I am one of the only women here on TAM that does stand up for Father and Husband's rights. I am sorry to offend Pbear....I am sorry.....and to you OP


You didn't offend me; my skin is much thicker than that. . I'm just suggesting that YOU not to get offended by something posted in a forum not intended for you. I'm not about to go into a lesbian forum, for example, and start complaining about all the men-haters on there...

C


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

drerio said:


> Guess this is PSA for men who need it. I have been married for nearly 20 years and do not feel a slave to anyone. I love my wife and sons, my Ohana.


There are exceptions and I am happy for you.
Sadly the majority of divorces end badly for men.
And when men have to support kids that aren't theirs it's no wonder why men don't want to marry.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

tom67 said:


> There are exceptions and I am happy for you.
> Sadly the majority of divorces end badly for men.
> And when men have to support kids that aren't theirs it's no wonder why men don't want to marry.


Are you paying for kids that aren't yours?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Do you personally know anyone, not on line friend, who is paying for kids they didn't father?


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> No she's not. We voted and decided to take her vagina away. Check! It's gone man! Instead you'll find a great waste land of used to be potential. Now...nothing....


Wow someone had a bad day.
I guess the truth hurts.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Just exactly how many men are stuck paying for kids they didn't father?


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I am sorry....did you read my later posts? Have you read my stats? I NOT a man hater..

I am sorry P bear


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Do you personally know anyone, not on line friend, who is paying for kids they didn't father?


Read on A Voice for Men – Humanist Counter-Theory in the Age of Misandry

there are quite a few stories of where this has happened.

I wish it wasn't true.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

tom67 said:


> Wow someone had a bad day.
> I guess the truth hurts.


Now way! Had a great day! It's the day of chocolate east bunnies and vanilla butter cream eggs! It was sunny and mild... Lovely day!

Oh I'm sorry I rained on your parade. I guess it's easier for you to assume those who don't agree with you must have had a bad day.

Okay, you can think whatever you like.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Now way! Had a great day! It's the day of chocolate east bunnies and vanilla butter cream eggs! It was sunny and mild... Lovely day!
> 
> Oh I'm sorry I rained on your parade. I guess it's easier for you to assume those who don't agree with you must have had a bad day.
> 
> Okay, you can think whatever you like.


Again please read just the black parts

A Voice for Men – Humanist Counter-Theory in the Age of Misandry


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

tom67 said:


> Read on A Voice for Men – Humanist Counter-Theory in the Age of Misandry
> 
> there are quite a few stories of where this has happened.
> 
> I wish it wasn't true.


Not going there. I asked you how many men YOU personally know and your evasion tells me you don't know anyone. Reality is that you're a bitter man who has jumped on a bandwagon of other bitter men and now together you all prop each other up in your hatred and bitterness.

I'm sorry for your pain. But your bitterness won't make it go away.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

I had a great day too.
79 degrees who would have thunk it.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> Just exactly how many men are stuck paying for kids they didn't father?


From what I understand, around 3-10% of the children born are fathered by men other than the man led to believe they are the father.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Not going there. I asked you how many men YOU personally know and your evasion tells me you don't know anyone. Reality is that you're a bitter man who has jumped on a bandwagon of other bitter men and now together you all prop each other up in your hatred and bitterness.
> 
> I'm sorry for your pain. But your bitterness won't make it go away.


I have no pain I just look at the LAW and follow the truth.
Have a good night babe.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Look up the case law.
Become informed before you start spewing crap.
Good night.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> From what I understand, around 3-10% of the children born are fathered by men other than the man led to believe they are the father.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> From what I understand, around 3-10% of the children born are fathered by men other than the man led to believe they are the father.



I'm just as concerned about the "fathers" who lend no child support, financially and emotionally to their children, that % sadly is much higher.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

drerio said:


> I'm just as concerned about the "fathers" who lend no child support, financially and emotionally to their children, that % sadly is much higher.


Can we all agree that a "father" should be able to DNA before getting his name on the birth certificate.
I would deem that fair.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

tom67 said:


> Can we all agree that a "father" should be able to DNA before getting his name on the birth certificate.
> I would deem that fair.


Well, let's see how many have been proven and STILL won't pay child support. Rather, they prefer spending it on alcohol and drugs, and keep landing in jail. Not all men are "evil", just as not all women are "evil". Some women DO have it just as bad. They are faithful. They have their children. The man says "I don't want to be with you any longer", or he cheats. He denies the kids are his. DNA confirms they are, yet he STILL won't pay. I absolutely DO feel bad for the men who are duped, and are forced to pay child support for children who are not theirs. But do you ant to know who I feel worse for? The kids. They are the ones who really lose out, in the end. 

FTR, I would support DNA testing children when they are born. My kids all belong to my husband, and I would have no issue with doing it.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

over20 said:


> I hope I am wrong...you just remind me of RED PILL that was banned a while ago
> .if you read my previous posts you would learn that I am pro male


Not that you need it, but I agree with this. Or at least you take a gander at both sides.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

PBear said:


> And I'm just saying... Any females that come into a forum called "The Men's Clubhouse" and get offended about something posted in there probably should just stay out of that particular thread.
> 
> C


:rofl::lol::rofl:

Riiighhht...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Dreald said:


> Super Bads Redpill


Why post just a link? It's the same thing the spammer trolls do at TAM. Post a link to somewhere without comment.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> From what I understand, around 3-10% of the children born are fathered by men other than the man led to believe they are the father.


Yes, and many of them don't know this. So there is very little reason for them to be angry and bitter until they DO find out.

One also wonders if this is a case of the girl acting horribly, i.e. knowing it was someone else's and a case of a single girl finding herself in a 'family way' and chooses one of the guys who it might be, which is a lesser offense. Cause if she tells the perfect truth, NONE of them will stick around leaving her and the baby high and dry.

Either one isn't great, but let's be fair here.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

My sons father messed around w a married woman 14 years ago. Husband caught them and everything. Woman ended up pregnant and told her husband it was his. The child looks exactly like my sons father. The husband raised her for 12 yrs believing she was his. The woman was a terrible person for allowing him to believe the child was his. He was an idiot for believing it and living in denial. 

Sometimes men just need to open their eyes and stop taking the path of least resistance when it comes to these things. Both genders have liars,cheats,criminals and generally evil individuals parading around. Regardless of which genetalia you possess,if you don't take yourself out of the victim mindset someone will always be more than happy to keep making you their victim.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> My sons father messed around w a married woman 14 years ago. Husband caught them and everything. Woman ended up pregnant and told her husband it was his. The child looks exactly like my sons father. The husband raised her for 12 yrs believing she was his. The woman was a terrible person for allowing him to believe the child was his. He was an idiot for believing it and living in denial.
> 
> Sometimes men just need to open their eyes and stop taking the path of least resistance when it comes to these things. Both genders have liars,cheats,criminals and generally evil individuals parading around. Regardless of which genetalia you possess,if you don't take yourself out of the victim mindset someone will always be more than happy to keep making you their victim.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



So what happened after 12 years?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

She confessed and they're divorced. My sons dad is in the girl's life now raising her part time w the mom. The husband only sees his biological daughter that he has w that woman.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Dreald said:


> Super Bads Redpill


Wow.

Never realised wimmenz were so bad.

Never gonna talk to them again. 


Dreald, this is garbage.

"All women are this, all women are that" Utter bloody tosh.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Regardless of which genetalia you possess,if you don't take yourself out of the victim mindset someone will always be more than happy to keep making you their victim.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:

When I read the red pill stuff that is posted on here it sounds like a combination of Charlie Brown's teacher mixed with a heaping helping of whining. Rightfully so or not, my tolerance level for whining and excuse making from men is very, very, low.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

drerio said:


> I'm just as concerned about the "fathers" who lend no child support, financially and emotionally to their children, that % sadly is much higher.


I've seen what they do to go after men who have the means to pay and don't. It's a very powerful system to go after them with many mans at their disposal. (Don't anybody take that to mean I think it's a bad thing.)

The big problem are the "men" who don't have the means and because it costs them nothing, they keep knocking up more women. So many of them are revolving through the doors of the justice system and already are a huge cost to society.

That said, it doesn't take away from the injustice of men that are forced to raise a child that isn't theirs.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I couldn't get past the 

"Our world is a corporate plantation and men are its primary slaves"

But the "Red Flags" part was funny. 

Methinks whoever writes these tings probably doesn't get laid much. And may have a horrible relationship with his mother, who he hates.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

From that site:_ "Reject women over 25 and avoid those with tattoos and piercings."_

God FORBID a woman be over 25 or have her ears pierced! She is EVIL!!!

:rofl:

It reads like fiction.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> I've seen what they do to go after men who have the means to pay and don't. It's a very powerful system to go after them with many mans at their disposal. (Don't anybody take that to mean I think it's a bad thing.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will admit I don't know much about this since I have no expertise or familiarity with a man being forced to raise or support a child that is not theirs. I know my BIL, when his wife cheated on him and got pregnant, it was obvious he was not the father. He was never forced to raise or pay support for that child. But, these single anecdotal situations probably does not suggest much since I would imagine that state laws and particular situations lend a lot to each situation. 

After all I am an exception to the "Red Pill" mantra, so I have been told


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

drerio said:


> I will admit I don't know much about this since I have no expertise or familiarity with a man being forced to raise or support a child that is not theirs. I know my BIL, when his wife cheated on him and got pregnant, it was obvious he was not the father. He was never forced to raise or pay support for that child. But, these single anecdotal situations probably does not suggest much since I would imagine that state laws and particular situations lend a lot to each situation.


It is a recent phenomenon due to the MRA groups that your BIL wasn't forced to pay child support. A couple of decades ago and he would have been forced to.



drerio said:


> After all I am an exception to the "Red Pill" mantra, so I have been told


As am I, evidenced by my 20 year marriage and four kids together.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

The ignore list is your friend.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> When I read the red pill stuff that is posted on here it sounds like a combination of Charlie Brown's teacher mixed with a heaping helping of whining. Rightfully so or not, my tolerance level for whining and excuse making from men is very, very, low.


:iagree:


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> Wow.
> 
> Never realised wimmenz were so bad.
> 
> Never gonna talk to them again.


Shhhhhhh, she's sleeping a few feet from me. I'm afraid for my life. Hhhhheeeeellllllpppp!!!!


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> From that site:_ "Reject women over 25 and avoid those with tattoos and piercings."_
> 
> God FORBID a woman be over 25 or have her ears pierced! She is EVIL!!!


Mine is 26. This means she's evil but only a little. I like my women with a dark streak.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

PBear said:


> And I'm just saying... Any females that come into a forum called "The Men's Clubhouse" and get offended about something posted in there probably should just stay out of that particular thread. Personally, I didn't see much of value in the posting, but it wasn't anything revolutionary, either.
> 
> And the poster joined almost 2 years ago... So I doubt he's a clone of someone else.
> 
> C


Well, I never... I don't want to be in your club anyway. issed:


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> She confessed and they're divorced. My sons dad is in the girl's life now raising her part time w the mom. The husband only sees his biological daughter that he has w that woman.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Unquestionably, that is just horrible what that woman did to her husband! Beyond belief horrible!


BUT!!!!

That little girl is THE ONE person paying the price for the betrayal. The man she loved as her father, just as her sister loved the father now wants nothing to do with her! How easy do you think a child can grasp the nuianses of that? How betrayed is that little girl? Not just by her mothers deceit but by the man she knew and LOVED as her father? That's the kind of betrayal that worries me. That's the kind of betrayal that is cruel, callous and utterly ruinous to a child.


So what's the right thing to do here?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> That little girl is THE ONE person paying the price for the betrayal. The man she loved as her father, just as her sister loved the father now wants nothing to do with her! How easy do you think a child can grasp the nuianses of that? How betrayed is that little girl? Not just by her mothers deceit but by the man she knew and LOVED as her father? That's the kind of betrayal that worries me. That's the kind of betrayal that is cruel, callous and utterly ruinous to a child.
> 
> :iagree:
> 
> ...


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

ntamph said:


> Mine is 26. This means she's evil but only a little. I like my women with a dark streak.


Yes, but what are you going to do next year? I hear them streaks GROW....


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> From that site:_ "Reject women over 25 and avoid those with tattoos and piercings."_
> 
> God FORBID a woman be over 25 or have her ears pierced! She is EVIL!!!
> 
> ...


Well gee whiz.

I'd be royally screwed then if something ever did happen between Mrs Wysh and I.

How many women of under 25 are there going to be looking for a wrinkly old dude?


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Well gee whiz.
> 
> I'd be royally screwed then if something ever did happen between Mrs Wysh and I.
> 
> How many women of under 25 are there going to be looking for a wrinkly old dude?


So...is a 50 year old woman twice as evil or is it some kind of escalating measure of evil per year? I didn't watch the link.

I think I got a broken woman. She seems to get nicer every year. And no, I am NOT sharing!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

over20 said:


> I am sorry....he , and that is my own fault, reminded me of Red Pill, I do support the video. I should not have judged so... *I am one of the only women here on TAM that does stand up for Father and Husband's rights. *I am sorry to offend Pbear....I am sorry.....and to you OP


Complete rubbish. The difference is that many women are not so blind as to support a man just because he is a man, instead they support a man that is worthy of support. You seem to blindly support men, no matter what they do.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Holland said:


> Complete rubbish. The difference is that many women are not so blind as to support a man just because he is a man, instead they support a man that is worthy of support. You seem to blindly support men, no matter what they do.


Not to start fight, but does that mean that men have to EARN their 'rights' according to female polling? That isn't how you define 'rights'.

Cause that doesn't sound equitable at all.

Please don't get me wrong. I think some (not all) of what the MRA guys suggest is valid but a lot of it is wrapped up in some bitterness (and how did they get that bitter? Do women earn the right to be bitter by mistreatment by men but men are just 'bad'?) and is hyperbolic to say the least. As I've said before, they have a piece of the truth...but they pretend to have all of it. Women would do well to remember that...even if these guys sound like Will Ferrell in 'The Wedding Crashers'.

However custody and fiscal fairness in a divorce should not be predicated upon if it is 'a good man' or not.

Tell you what. You start slapping the sisters around who pull the abuse excuse and play custody games, and I'll start beating on the alimony runners. Deal?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

JCD said:


> Not to start fight, but does that mean that men have to EARN their 'rights' according to female polling? That isn't how you define 'rights'.
> 
> Cause that doesn't sound equitable at all.
> 
> ...


I am happy to do both. Ex and I do 50/50 shared care, no arguments, lawyers, courts etc. A good or bad person is a good or bad person regardless of gender. A good or bad parent is a good or bad parent regardless of gender.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Unquestionably, that is just horrible what that woman did to her husband! Beyond belief horrible!
> 
> 
> BUT!!!!
> ...


I'm not going to pass judgment on the ex-husband or try to determine which party is the worst one here. I'm just telling the story that was told to me by my son's father after he revealed our son was not in fact his only child.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

over20 said:


> I am one of the only women here on TAM that does stand up for Father and Husband's rights.P


No,you're really not actually.There are MANY women on tam who stand up for father's and husband's rights.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

I've heard about these sites before and they are definitely funny in their over the top, non PC way, but unfortunately, a lot of people may not "get the joke" and take the ideas put forth at face value.

The main theme seems to be that Western man always gets taken advantage of by gold-digging, dishonest, entitled women who only marry to ensnare the man, then let themselves go to rot, divorce and take all the money. So men should not get married. Ok, fair enough.

It's a very simplistic theme. I'm sure these situations exist, as do the reverse. Women getting taken advantage of by selfish, entitled, dishonest men who get pot bellies, sit around drink beer, don't help out in the house and lose their jobs. 

The debate should probably be about how to make divorce equitable for both parties. It's a complex theme that I'm certainly not qualified to elaborate on, but a guy who thinks about women as described in these sites just doesn't come across as attractive. It's so disrespectful. And the men targeted by the site are supposed to be educated professionals out to date quality women.

Once again, I'm not saying these cases don't exist, as I'm sure they do but these gross generalizations are just not serving any purpose, in my opinion.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Unique Username said:


>


Basically. :rofl:


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

over20 said:


> I am sorry....he , and that is my own fault, reminded me of Red Pill, I do support the video. I should not have judged so... I am one of the only women here on TAM that does stand up for Father and Husband's rights. I am sorry to offend Pbear....I am sorry.....and to you OP


Over20

You made a comment to me once that I was being hard on the guys. I believe you meant that I was disagreeable toward the men here. For all of my disagreeableness, I've come to know men better by hearing their strong beliefs. 

I learned that they feel love and pain and anger just as deeply as woman.Their egos are not fragile at all. They are masters at hiding their feelings. 

You may know all of this but, not me. I had to see it for myself. . I learn best by probing and questioning. Does not mean that I don't also respect and appreciate men.


----------

